# low voltage lighting - protecting cables



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I'm preparing to lay out a low voltage lighting setup. I'm planning on running the cable in the gap between the lawn and sidewalk. I'm concerned about clipping or damaging the cables when running the edger or weeding. I'm looking for some ideas on how to keep the cables protected. 

Right now the only idea I have is to trench the edges extra deep, and cover the cables with an inch or two of crushed granite.

Do you guys have any better suggestions?


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

LongTallTexan said:


> I'm preparing to lay out a low voltage lighting setup. I'm planning on running the cable in the gap between the lawn and sidewalk. I'm concerned about clipping or damaging the cables when running the edger or weeding. I'm looking for some ideas on how to keep the cables protected.
> 
> Right now the only idea I have is to trench the edges extra deep, and cover the cables with an inch or two of crushed granite.
> 
> Do you guys have any better suggestions?


What about the using a piece of outdoor plastic conduit pipe where the edger would go over it?

I would be interested in know what type of lighting you go with this is on my wife's honey do list.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Sugar Land YAK said:


> What about the using a piece of outdoor plastic conduit pipe where the edger would go over it?
> 
> I would be interested in know what type of lighting you go with this is on my wife's honey do list.


I'll look at the conduit. I really like the edged look of the lawn and don't want to interrupt it too much. But, this may be the best bet.

In the past I have used the kits you can find at Home Depot or Lowe's with pretty good success. They usually come with a handful of path lights, spots, and a transformer. They're very simple to set up, (usually around $100). Best bang for your buck...

This time I've pieced together a custom system selecting different styles of lights from different vendors. I have some path lights, spots, floods, and canister. This transformer is 600 watt, and at last calculation I'll be using @ 340, so should have enough power to expand later on.


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

I did the same thing but stabbed a line through the grass with a shovel about 6 inches away from the slab and the stuffed the cable in the trench. The cable was only 3 inches deep but grass covered it. Worked for me.


----------



## Maritime (Aug 28, 2007)

Skip to the 2:00 mark. Nice little video on installing low voltage lighting.

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/tv/ask-toh/video/0,,20916841,00.html


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

ARICHI said:


> I did the same thing but stabbed a line through the grass with a shovel about 6 inches away from the slab and the stuffed the cable in the trench. The cable was only 3 inches deep but grass covered it. Worked for me.


This sounds good. Have you had any issues with cables popping up?



Maritime said:


> Skip to the 2:00 mark. Nice little video on installing low voltage lighting.
> 
> http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/tv/ask-toh/video/0,,20916841,00.html


Thanks for the link!


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

No issues with cables poping up because once the grass roots grew back over it was good.


----------



## Riceland (Jan 16, 2014)

Just installed some myself. Go with the kits/lights from Lowes. Better quality for the price and also easier to setup than the stuff from Home Depot.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

So, I was able to complete my lighting project earlier this summer. Thought I should update how it went.

I did the trenching described in the video posted by Maritime, to bury the cables. It went fairly quickly, and the grass has covered them, for the most part. The only real issues I came across were trying to get around tree roots, and not leaving enough slack in my lines. These both could have been avoided with better planning.

I'm glad I went with a custom setup, rather than one of the kits. The yard really stands apart from the neighbors that also have lighting.

All in all, it was simple to do and for the money was a very effective addition.


----------

